# Goat's Cheese



## Red Baroness (Nov 15, 2011)

Every website I've visited in relation to IBS advises that goat's cheese should be ok for IBS suffers. However it makes me very ill, like I have a stomach bug. I also have problems eating camembert, brie and gorgonzola. Has anyone else experienced problems eating goat's cheese?Funnily enough I can eat feta cheese and other cheese made from sheep's milk.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Never read anywhere that ANY cheeses are "safe" for any IBS'ers. No site could possibly tell you that with any sort of accuracy as each IBS sufferer is different. What (food etc) upsets one may not another and vice-versa. So it's true what they... ya can't always believe what ya read on the internet. Some sites are more reputable and reliable than others. I have found and others have also found that the harder cheeses are easier for us to digest. But if you can get away with FETA and other sheep cheese.. by all means.. Go For It!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Generally soft cheeses tend to still have lactose in them where hard aged cheeses are less likely to have lactose. While you can get aged goat cheeses, usually most of the goat cheese is pretty young/soft.Not sure why some species work better for you than others, but IBS reactions can be idiosyncratic and individual, so sometimes you have to with it works or bothers me and I don't know why.Some people like to think goat's milk and cheese is easier to digest, but I think that is more myth than fact. It has quite a bit of lactose. Now if you are allergic to cow proteins that would make a difference, but IBS doesn't make you any more likely to be allergic to cow milk proteins than anyone else (and it is fairly rare).


----------

